# need a 250 gal propane tank!



## garretthall29 (Apr 23, 2010)

Im planning on just doing my first build from scratch cause I have given up on trying to find a propane tank in my area. I have know idea why I haven't asked around on here. I am in southern indiana if anyone can help me.


----------



## jrsmith80 (Apr 23, 2010)

Have you tried www.craigslist.com??  I have found quite a few in my area for sale so that might be an option.


----------



## jdt (Apr 23, 2010)

Check with Ackerman Oil/Southern IN Propane, 800/482/5341, ask them if they have any out of condition tanks, explain you want it for, around here OOC tanks are $50-100 and that is just because they load it onto your trailer for you.


----------



## garretthall29 (Apr 23, 2010)

thanks JDT..that got me in headed in the right direction. They did'nt have anything smaller than a 500, but he gave me the numbers of about 5 other places I could try. Im considering maybe two builds out the 500.


----------



## garretthall29 (Apr 23, 2010)

well i got ahold of all propane companies in a hundred mile radius of me and the ones that will get rid of tanks want 400-500 dollars for them. im not paying that much for something that im gonna make a bunch of mods to anyway. id just assume start from scratch and build it how i want


----------



## greechneb (Apr 23, 2010)

Check with any junk/salvage yards that deal in metal. We've got 3 in about a 20 mile radius. You can probably buy it there for the salvage weight plus some change. If your nice, they'll probably let you spend all day walking through to find the perfect piece.


----------



## rp ribking (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm in Northen Indiana, so I'll look for you if you look for me.

Thanks, RP


----------



## coachin&smokin (Apr 23, 2010)

Try craigslist.  I've found several for sale in the Evansville area.  I'm picking one up tomorrow for $75 it's not propane but it's 250 gallon fuel oil tank.  I've seen propane tanks for sale as well.


----------



## diesel (Apr 24, 2010)

I just cold called gas companies.  Probably took around 10 calls. Somebody has one in the back yard or something. good luck.

OH.. building one is fun.. I am in the middle of a project and cannot wait to cook on it.


----------



## duck killer 1 (May 17, 2010)

you could just have some 3/16 steel rolled. i just had one rolled up for a build i'm doing 30" x 48" and it cost me $250ish. all you have to do is come up with end caps, and all the other stuff you would have had to come up with anyway. if you look at all the time you save by not having to clean up the tank and also the safety aspect too you may be money ahead.


----------

